# NEW!!! online live food store



## barce (Aug 9, 2008)

A new online live food store is about to hit the web! it will offer more than affordable prices and is sure to be your number 1 source for live food! Watch this space..............


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

ok so what will it be called


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> ok so what will it be called


:whistling2:


----------



## Onlinebug (Feb 27, 2008)

This is going to have to be really competitive else it won't get many customers. We are all pretty dedicated now haha..


Lewis.


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

aye an servicewill have to be good an cheap to move me!


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

Wont take much to move me. (Box of chocolates will do:mf_dribble:!!) I really struggle to find a good supplier.


----------



## barce (Aug 9, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> ok so what will it be called


I shall call it.......simpylivefood.co.uk

remember the name......


----------



## barce (Aug 9, 2008)

Onlinebug said:


> This is going to have to be really competitive else it won't get many customers. We are all pretty dedicated now haha..
> 
> 
> Lewis.


How about if its the best damn live food site on the web and offers the cheapest prices and highest quality?


----------



## barce (Aug 9, 2008)

leo19 said:


> aye an servicewill have to be good an cheap to move me!


Then you shall be moved....


----------



## barce (Aug 9, 2008)

nickyh said:


> Wont take much to move me. (Box of chocolates will do:mf_dribble:!!) I really struggle to find a good supplier.


 You never know what you might get from the best......


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Well whats the link ??????


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

i placed my first order with an online supplier last sunday (wont mention a name YET) and have nothing but £20 worth of excuses can you promise delivery within 3-4 day's or shall i just stick to good old fashioned going to the shops lol.:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## McDirty (Jan 29, 2008)

barce said:


> I shall call it.......simpylivefood.co.uk
> 
> remember the name......


is that simpylivefood OR simplylivefood??


----------



## barce (Aug 9, 2008)

McDirty said:


> is that simpylivefood OR simplylivefood??


aye thats right, simplylivefood.co.uk, well spotted


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

So when will you be up and running?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

barce said:


> How about if its the best damn live food site on the web and offers the cheapest prices and highest quality?


Then you gotta do livefood for less than £2 a tub and free delivery.
That what I'am getting from livefoodsbypost.com


----------



## barce (Aug 9, 2008)

Rencey said:


> i placed my first order with an online supplier last sunday (wont mention a name YET) and have nothing but £20 worth of excuses can you promise delivery within 3-4 day's or shall i just stick to good old fashioned going to the shops lol.:bash::bash::bash:


Yes, i can definitly promise delivery within 3-4 days, there will be no excuses with this setup, all i can say is try the site when it is up, thank you


----------



## barce (Aug 9, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> Then you gotta do livefood for less than £2 a tub and free delivery.
> That what I'am getting from livefoodsbypost.com


Yes, the site will be the cheapest on the web, im not the one to give prices away but let me assure you, livefoodsbypost.com will not be the cheapest online live food store for much longer.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

barce said:


> Yes, i can definitly promise delivery within 3-4 days, there will be no excuses with this setup, all i can say is try the site when it is up, thank you


i will try it out as not far from me so gives you a headstart on getting my goods to me on time :lol2:
i dont give second chances tho so if not first time then :bash::lol2:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

barce said:


> Yes, the site will be the cheapest on the web, im not the one to give prices away but let me assure you, livefoodsbypost.com will not be the cheapest online live food store for much longer.


... I love a challenge!


----------



## redshazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

ive been let down by so many bad on line live food companys price isnt every thing ,
i have used livefoods by post for approx a month and next day delivery is more important to me not let me down yet ,:no1:
3/4 day delivery sounds a long time and thats not gauranteed soz i will stick to what i know


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: at pink :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

